# Free Betta Drawings



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi all! I've been meaning to post this for awhile now, but just haven't gotten around to it-I'm looking to improve my skills in drawing and coloring bettas. I can only get so much practice in drawing my two boys though, so if anyone wants a free drawing of their betta(s) just post here. I will probably go back and forth between using oil pastel and watercolor (more comfortable with oil pastel, but I want to work on my watercolor techniques too). 

Here's an example of a quick betta drawing of my boy, Merlin:









And just to reassure you that I'm not half-bad with oil pastel when I take my time:










As I said, I'm going to do some in watercolor too, but I don't have any examples of aquatic creatures in that medium. If you do want a specific medium for your betta to be done in (oil pastel or watercolor) just say so in your post!


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

I'd love a watercolor if you'd like to use my fish as your test subject.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks, Araielle! I'll get to drawing!


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

I should also ask, would you like a realistic background or a more abstract/fantasy sort of background?


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

BettaLover1313 said:


> I should also ask, would you like a realistic background or a more abstract/fantasy sort of background?


Ohh just whatever you feel fits with your medium.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

All right, thank you!


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Your betta definitely provided a challenge & learning experience with how the colors are! I hope you like how the painting turned out!


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

Aww this is seriously adorable. I love how you captured the green on her face and back. Thank you so much!


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

No problem! I'm glad you like it!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Could you draw Orenji please? he's a lyre tail.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Sure Indigo Betta! Any particular media that you'd like to see him done in? (Watercolor or oil pastel?) Also, any specifications on the background?


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

I think I would like Watercolor please.

background I don't mind maybe Java fern plants unless you have something else in mind for it.

Thanks.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

All right! I'll start using the watercolor tomorrow (have him drawn). I can't say when I'll have it done as my classes are resuming tomorrow.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm sorry your watercolor is taking so long Indigo Betta! School has been crazy and I realized that I don't have the materials to do a certain technique (I'll be remedying this tomorrow). I do have everything drawn out, now the color just has to be added! Again, very sorry this is taking so long!


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

Can you do Kai? He's my avatar.


----------



## echoskybound (Mar 25, 2014)

That's really sweet of you to offer to do free paintings. You might have your hands more than full soon! ;] Lovely paintings.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

charislynne-Sure I can, once I get Indigo Betta's done. Do you want an oil pastel or watercolor and a natural or fantasy type background?

echoskybound-Thanks!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

BettaLover1313 said:


> I'm sorry your watercolor is taking so long Indigo Betta! School has been crazy and I realized that I don't have the materials to do a certain technique (I'll be remedying this tomorrow). I do have everything drawn out, now the color just has to be added! Again, very sorry this is taking so long!


Don't worry just take your time, I'm grateful your doing it for me! I'm looking forward to seeing it


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

Can you do watercolor and the bubble backround that you did for araielle?


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Sure! I can do a similar background to that one.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Here is the watercolor, Indigo Betta! I apologize for it taking so long and I hope you like it!


----------



## cousiniguana (Apr 3, 2014)

Wow!


----------



## Nikiesha19 (Mar 28, 2014)

You're art work is incredible! If you are still looking for fish to draw, I would love it if you could create a watercolor of my Double Tail Spickles, any background would be fantastic. 

Sorry that the pictures aren't the best, he's a hard one to get pictures of.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

BettaLover1313 said:


> Here is the watercolor, Indigo Betta! I apologize for it taking so long and I hope you like it!


Its so pretty! thanks so much I love it!:-D


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

cousiniguana said:


> Wow!


Thanks!




Nikiesha19 said:


> You're art work is incredible! If you are still looking for fish to draw, I would love it if you could create a watercolor of my Double Tail Spickles, any background would be fantastic.
> 
> Sorry that the pictures aren't the best, he's a hard one to get pictures of.


Sure! I will start it once I finish charislynne's watercolor .



Indigo Betta said:


> Its so pretty! thanks so much I love it!:-D


I'm glad! :-D Thanks for letting me paint such a beautiful fish!


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Here you go charislynne! I hope you like it!


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

Thank You!!!


----------



## AndreDecasa (Apr 9, 2014)

Make me one please  male red veiltail betta.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Andre Decasa said:


> Make me one please  male red veiltail betta.


Sure Andre Decasa! Do you have a picture of your red VT?


----------



## AndreDecasa (Apr 9, 2014)

Go in my thread! Ill post his pic in there


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Please draw my betta in my avatar pic!


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Ilovebettasbk11 said:


> Please draw my betta in my avatar pic!


Sure! Any specific medium (watercolor or oil pastel) or any specifics on the background you want?


I haven't forgotten the other ones I need to get done, I swear! School got really busy this past week as April Break started yesterday. I shall be getting several done this weekend!


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

I love oil color he is purple pink as you see lol background make it like an ocean one lol


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Andre Decasa said:


> Go in my thread! Ill post his pic in there


I forgot to ask you-do you want a watercolor or oil pastel and what type of background?


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

So sorry these took so long everyone! I have them all done though, so here they are:

Nikiesha19's watercolor of Spickles










Hanzobanana1's oil pastel of Mr. Rain (offered to draw him on their thread, so I figured I'd post it here too.)










Andre Decasa's watercolor of their Red Veil Tail










Ilovebettasbk11's oil pastel of Coral (hope I have the right name to the right betta!)


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

I will only be doing *4 more *free watercolors/oil pastels.


----------



## MidnightsSong (Feb 11, 2013)

These are lovely!!!
Consider doing one of my Confetti? 

http://25.media.tumblr.com/3a449c58ddfd8cd62620c8e2cdef2049/tumblr_myct41AUGz1qmqxj5o10_1280.jpg

In which ever medium you prefer!


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

MidnightsSong said:


> These are lovely!!!
> Consider doing one of my Confetti?
> 
> http://25.media.tumblr.com/3a449c58ddfd8cd62620c8e2cdef2049/tumblr_myct41AUGz1qmqxj5o10_1280.jpg
> ...


Sure! What type of background would you like?


----------



## MidnightsSong (Feb 11, 2013)

BettaLover1313 said:


> Sure! What type of background would you like?


Something simple and abstract-y if you don't mind.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

MidnightsSong said:


> Something simple and abstract-y if you don't mind.


I don't mind at all. Abstract backgrounds are honestly my favorite.


----------



## MidnightsSong (Feb 11, 2013)

BettaLover1313 said:


> I don't mind at all. Abstract backgrounds are honestly my favorite.


Yay! Can't wait!!!


----------



## Nikiesha19 (Mar 28, 2014)

Thank you so much! It's absolutely perfect!


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

What a beautiful picture of my baby you are great artist! Thank you so much!


----------



## BettaLover4life (Feb 19, 2014)

Do you still have any openings still?
If you do please draw Neptune and/or Winter in oil pastel.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

BettaLover4life said:


> Do you still have any openings still?
> If you do please draw Neptune and/or Winter in oil pastel.


Yep I have three (well, two now that you're on the list ). I will try and get both boys drawn in for you.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

So sorry the latest requests are taking so long! Next week is finals week, and this past week was my last week of classes, so things are very hectic right now! Thank you for being so patient, and I shall get them done ASAP.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

I haven't forgotten about the drawings I have to do, I promise! After moving back to my house for the summer I've located my sketchbook and pencils...just not my watercolors & oil pastels... Thank you again for your patience! I shall continue looking for my watercolors & oil pastels and I will get the pictures up of the finished products once they're done ASAP.


----------



## Eponine (Apr 28, 2014)

Could you do my boy Mikaasa in watercolour? Thanks!


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

I finally got new watercolors as I haven't been able to find the ones I know are somewhere in my house! I shall be getting to everyone's pieces ASAP! Thank you all for being so patient!


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Some of the LONG overdue watercolors & oil pastels:

MidnightsSong Confetti 









Confetti was a joy to paint as he has so many colors on him! I hope you like how this turned out!


BettaLover4Life's Neptune & Winter









I really do hope you like this. I tried looking at the pictures you had of both bettas, and I had a bit of trouble discerning features. Winter's was the best picture though, and I tried to get his lovely mint/ice blue coloring to show through with my oil pastels. I hope you don't mind how the background turned out. I wanted their backgrounds to be similar, yet different and not to distract from either fish.

Eponine-I will be starting yours after I do Trilobite's watercolor (won from the contest I hosted). Trilobite's is drawn out and ready to be painted. I will hopefully get to yours in the middle of the week or near the end of it. 

Thank you all once again for being so patient! I greatly appreciate it!


----------



## BettApprentice (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi! Could you maybe do a drawing of my new betta fishy friend, comet? That is if you have any time to do it, and I had read on one of your earlier posts you were only doing fourmore- if I am out of this range, then feel free to say no.  Thanks! 

Comet Flaring;









And a picture so you can see his colours better;


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

BettApprentice said:


> Hi! Could you maybe do a drawing of my new betta fishy friend, comet? That is if you have any time to do it, and I had read on one of your earlier posts you were only doing fourmore- if I am out of this range, then feel free to say no.  Thanks!
> 
> Comet Flaring;
> 
> ...


Sure, though I can't say exactly when I'll get to it 


I will be doing ONE more free drawing in either watercolor or oil pastel.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Most Marvelous Marble Contest prize:


----------



## Flare The Betta Fish (Oct 6, 2014)

Could you draw my boy Flare he's a halfmoon male


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Sure, do you want a watercolor or an oil pastel of him, and an abstract or realistic background?

I can't say when I'll get to it, as I'm still working on the previous two, but it will get done.


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

When you are done with the others, could you do my new girl Shimmer? I'll get her picture posted later today if you can, since I am at school right now.


----------



## Kiley320 (Apr 6, 2014)

Could you draw Suko for me? If you get the chance?


----------



## Flare The Betta Fish (Oct 6, 2014)

Could you do flare in oil pastels?


----------



## Willpagenz (Jul 2, 2014)

Can you please draw my baby!?


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

Can you do a watercolor of my precious little Jon ? 
Don't mind what type of background , maybe something tan and green ?


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

I shall do all the above requests once I have the time if you didn't specify a background type I will be doing whatever comes into mind when I see your betta, but I will NOT be doing any more free ones.

To all who are still waiting, thank you for your patience. I hope to have all of these done in mid to late December or early to mid January when I'm on Winter Break. Thank you all once again for your patience.


----------

